# Try everything but cannot log into Samba PDC

## jjs

Hi,

Anyone can help me?. I´m trying to configure a Samba PDC, and I cannot log into the domain from Win 98 and W2k machines.

I´ve read every article and post messages everywhere and things that have worked for other people don´t work for me.

I installed Gentoo 1.4, (stage 3 for P4) with Kernel 2.6 (Gentoo dev sources), KDE 3.1.5 and Samba 3.0.1-r1.

I´m using some plugins like SMB4K to browse the network, and I can browse the windows shares and have access to write them. Antoher plugin I´m using is Ksambaplugin-0.5f to configure Samba but usually I edit the smb.conf file using nano.

When trying to log from Win98SE to samba domain I get the following error and I can´t log in:

"The domain password you supplied is not correct, or access to your logon server has been denied"

But if I log into another domain, then I can browse the Linux shares.

When  I try to join the W2k SP4 machine to the samba domain with unix accounts with root privileges ( previously added to samba users with "smbpasswd -a" ) and having the corresponding machine trust account created added to samba too, I get the following error:

"Error when trying to join domain ´Domain name´, Unexpected network error"  

And when I try to connect to the server´s shares I get:

"Access denied, Unexpected network error"

,altough I´m using root user.

I´ve created a local account in the w2k machine named root belonging to administrator group, but still getting the same error.

I´ve added the machines names and IP numbers to the hosts file so I can I ping ´machine name´.

If I use Net view from Win98SE I can see the Samba shares but from W2k SP4 I get "Access denied, System error 5".

The last I did was to map unix groups to existing Windows groups form a Domain Controller ( I saw a post message that after doing this the thing start to work, but not for me)

Thank you to anyone who can help me

jj

Here is my smb.conf:

[global]

restrict anonymous = no

domain master = yes

local master = yes

preferred master = yes

max protocol = NT

ldap ssl = No

server signing = Auto

workgroup = proyectos

log level = 10

log file = /var/log/samba.log

os level = 90

passwd chat debug = yes

domain logons = yes

debug uid = yes

debug pid = yes

security = user

netbios name = gentoo-server

socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_SNDBUF=8192 SO_RCVBUF=8192 

logon home = \\%N\home\%U

logon path = \\%N\home\%U\profile

encrypt passwords = yes

wins support = yes

hosts allow = 192.9.200.0/255.255.255.0

passdb backend = tdbsam

dns proxy = no

machine password timeout = 604800

username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

[NETLOGON]

path = /var/lib/samba/netlogon

write list = root,jj

msdfs proxy = no

[JJ]

path = /home/jj

read only = no

[TMP]

path = /tmp

comment = temporary files

Here is Samba.log:

[color=green][2004/02/09 16:32:49, 6, pid=21818, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] param/loadparm.c:lp_file_list_changed(2662)

  lp_file_list_changed()

  file /etc/samba/smb.conf -> /etc/samba/smb.conf  last mod_time: Mon Feb  9 16:24:46 2004

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(105)

  socket option SO_KEEPALIVE = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(105)

  socket option SO_REUSEADDR = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(105)

  socket option SO_BROADCAST = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(105)

  socket option TCP_NODELAY = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(105)

  socket option IPTOS_LOWDELAY = 16

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(105)

  socket option IPTOS_THROUGHPUT = 16

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(105)

  socket option SO_SNDBUF = 16384

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(105)

  socket option SO_RCVBUF = 16384

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(105)

  socket option SO_SNDLOWAT = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(105)

  socket option SO_RCVLOWAT = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(105)

  socket option SO_SNDTIMEO = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(105)

  socket option SO_RCVTIMEO = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(105)

  socket option SO_KEEPALIVE = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(105)

  socket option SO_REUSEADDR = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(105)

  socket option SO_BROADCAST = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(105)

  socket option TCP_NODELAY = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(105)

  socket option IPTOS_LOWDELAY = 16

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(105)

  socket option IPTOS_THROUGHPUT = 16

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(105)

  socket option SO_SNDBUF = 16384

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(105)

  socket option SO_RCVBUF = 16384

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(105)

  socket option SO_SNDLOWAT = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(105)

  socket option SO_RCVLOWAT = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(105)

  socket option SO_SNDTIMEO = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util_sock.c:print_socket_options(105)

  socket option SO_RCVTIMEO = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/gencache.c:gencache_init(59)

  Opening cache file at /var/cache/samba/gencache.tdb

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] tdb/tdbutil.c:tdb_log(724)

  tdb(unnamed): tdb_brlock failed (fd=13) at offset 4 rw_type=1 lck_type=13: Resource temporarily unavailable

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] libsmb/namecache.c:namecache_enable(58)

  namecache_enable: enabling netbios namecache, timeout 660 seconds

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] registry/reg_cachehook.c:reghook_cache_add(60)

  reghook_cache_add: Adding key [/HKLM/SYSTEM/CurrentControlSet/Control/Print]

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 8, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/adt_tree.c:sorted_tree_add(247)

  sorted_tree_add: Enter

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/adt_tree.c:sorted_tree_add(314)

  sorted_tree_add: Successfully added node [HKLM/SYSTEM/CurrentControlSet/Control/Print] to tree

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 8, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/adt_tree.c:sorted_tree_add(316)

  sorted_tree_add: Exit

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_interface.c:make_pdb_context_list(535)

  Trying to load: tdbsam

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_interface.c:smb_register_passdb(55)

  Attempting to register passdb backend smbpasswd

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_interface.c:smb_register_passdb(68)

  Successfully added passdb backend 'smbpasswd'

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_interface.c:smb_register_passdb(55)

  Attempting to register passdb backend tdbsam

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_interface.c:smb_register_passdb(68)

  Successfully added passdb backend 'tdbsam'

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_interface.c:smb_register_passdb(55)

  Attempting to register passdb backend guest

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_interface.c:smb_register_passdb(68)

  Successfully added passdb backend 'guest'

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_interface.c:make_pdb_methods_name(431)

  Attempting to find an passdb backend to match tdbsam (tdbsam)

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_interface.c:make_pdb_methods_name(452)

  Found pdb backend tdbsam

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_interface.c:make_pdb_methods_name(455)

  pdb backend tdbsam has a valid init

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_interface.c:make_pdb_methods_name(431)

  Attempting to find an passdb backend to match guest (guest)

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_interface.c:make_pdb_methods_name(452)

  Found pdb backend guest

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_interface.c:make_pdb_methods_name(455)

  pdb backend guest has a valid init

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 6, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] param/loadparm.c:lp_file_list_changed(2662)

  lp_file_list_changed()

  file /etc/samba/smb.conf -> /etc/samba/smb.conf  last mod_time: Mon Feb  9 16:24:46 2004

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/oplock.c:init_oplocks(1226)

  open_oplock_ipc: opening loopback UDP socket.

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util_sock.c:open_socket_in(671)

  bind succeeded on port 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/oplock_linux.c:linux_init_kernel_oplocks(303)

  Linux kernel oplocks enabled

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/oplock.c:init_oplocks(1257)

  open_oplock ipc: pid = 22498, global_oplock_port = 32780

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 4, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/time.c:get_serverzone(122)

  Serverzone is 10800

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util_sock.c:read_smb_length_return_keepalive(463)

  got smb length of 68

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/access.c:check_access(313)

  check_access: no hostnames in host allow/deny list.

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 2, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/access.c:check_access(324)

  Allowed connection from  (192.9.200.193)

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 6, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/process.c:process_smb(889)

  got message type 0x81 of len 0x44

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/process.c:process_smb(890)

  Transaction 0 of length 72

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 2, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/reply.c:reply_special(105)

  netbios connect: name1=GENTOO-SERVER   name2=VMW2K          

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 2, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/reply.c:reply_special(112)

  netbios connect: local=gentoo-server remote=vmw2k, name type = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 6, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] param/loadparm.c:lp_file_list_changed(2662)

  lp_file_list_changed()

  file /etc/samba/smb.conf -> /etc/samba/smb.conf  last mod_time: Mon Feb  9 16:24:46 2004

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/connection.c:claim_connection(170)

  claiming  0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/reply.c:reply_special(154)

  init msg_type=0x81 msg_flags=0x0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 6, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util_sock.c:write_socket(407)

  write_socket(5,4)

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 6, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util_sock.c:write_socket(410)

  write_socket(5,4) wrote 4

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util_sock.c:read_smb_length_return_keepalive(463)

  got smb length of 133

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 6, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/process.c:process_smb(889)

  got message type 0x0 of len 0x85

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/process.c:process_smb(890)

  Transaction 1 of length 137

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util.c:show_msg(456)

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util.c:show_msg(466)

  size=133

  smb_com=0x72

  smb_rcls=0

  smb_reh=0

  smb_err=0

  smb_flg=24

  smb_flg2=51283

  smb_tid=0

  smb_pid=65279

  smb_uid=0

  smb_mid=0

  smt_wct=0

  smb_bcc=98

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util.c:dump_data(1830)

  [000] 02 50 43 20 4E 45 54 57  4F 52 4B 20 50 52 4F 47  .PC NETW ORK PROG

  [010] 52 41 4D 20 31 2E 30 00  02 4C 41 4E 4D 41 4E 31  RAM 1.0. .LANMAN1

  [020] 2E 30 00 02 57 69 6E 64  6F 77 73 20 66 6F 72 20  .0..Wind ows for 

  [030] 57 6F 72 6B 67 72 6F 75  70 73 20 33 2E 31 61 00  Workgrou ps 3.1a.

  [040] 02 4C 4D 31 2E 32 58 30  30 32 00 02 4C 41 4E 4D  .LM1.2X0 02..LANM

  [050] 41 4E 32 2E 31 00 02 4E  54 20 4C 4D 20 30 2E 31  AN2.1..N T LM 0.1

  [060] 32 00                                             2. 

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/process.c:switch_message(685)

  switch message SMBnegprot (pid 22498)

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:debug_nt_user_token(486)

  NT user token: (NULL)

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:debug_unix_user_token(505)

  UNIX token of user 0

  Primary group is 0 and contains 0 supplementary groups

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/uid.c:change_to_root_user(218)

  change_to_root_user: now uid=(0,0) gid=(0,0)

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(455)

  Requested protocol [PC NETWORK PROGRAM 1.0]

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(455)

  Requested protocol [LANMAN1.0]

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(455)

  Requested protocol [Windows for Workgroups 3.1a]

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(455)

  Requested protocol [LM1.2X002]

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(455)

  Requested protocol [LANMAN2.1]

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(455)

  Requested protocol [NT LM 0.12]

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util.c:set_remote_arch(1805)

  set_remote_arch: Client arch is 'Win2K'

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 6, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] param/loadparm.c:lp_file_list_changed(2662)

  lp_file_list_changed()

  file /etc/samba/smb.conf -> /etc/samba/smb.conf  last mod_time: Mon Feb  9 16:24:46 2004

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 6, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] param/loadparm.c:lp_file_list_changed(2662)

  lp_file_list_changed()

  file /etc/samba/smb.conf -> /etc/samba/smb.conf  last mod_time: Mon Feb  9 16:24:46 2004

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/negprot.c:reply_nt1(329)

  using SPNEGO

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(532)

  Selected protocol NT LM 0.12

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/negprot.c:reply_negprot(538)

  negprot index=5

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util.c:show_msg(456)

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util.c:show_msg(466)

  size=127

  smb_com=0x72

  smb_rcls=0

  smb_reh=0

  smb_err=0

  smb_flg=136

  smb_flg2=51201

  smb_tid=0

  smb_pid=65279

  smb_uid=0

  smb_mid=0

  smt_wct=17

  smb_vwv[ 0]=    5 (0x5)

  smb_vwv[ 1]=12807 (0x3207)

  smb_vwv[ 2]=  256 (0x100)

  smb_vwv[ 3]= 1024 (0x400)

  smb_vwv[ 4]=   65 (0x41)

  smb_vwv[ 5]=    0 (0x0)

  smb_vwv[ 6]=  256 (0x100)

  smb_vwv[ 7]=57856 (0xE200)

  smb_vwv[ 8]=   87 (0x57)

  smb_vwv[ 9]=64512 (0xFC00)

  smb_vwv[10]=32995 (0x80E3)

  smb_vwv[11]=32896 (0x8080)

  smb_vwv[12]=16262 (0x3F86)

  smb_vwv[13]=17280 (0x4380)

  smb_vwv[14]=50159 (0xC3EF)

  smb_vwv[15]=46081 (0xB401)

  smb_vwv[16]=14848 (0x3A00)

  smb_bcc=58

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util.c:dump_data(1830)

  [000] 67 65 6E 74 6F 6F 2D 73  65 72 76 65 72 00 00 00  gentoo-s erver...

  [010] 60 28 06 06 2B 06 01 05  05 02 A0 1E 30 1C A0 0E  `(..+... ....0...

  [020] 30 0C 06 0A 2B 06 01 04  01 82 37 02 02 0A A3 0A  0...+... ..7.....

  [030] 30 08 A0 06 1B 04 4E 4F  4E 45                    0.....NO NE

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 6, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util_sock.c:write_socket(407)

  write_socket(5,131)

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 6, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util_sock.c:write_socket(410)

  write_socket(5,131) wrote 131

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util_sock.c:read_smb_length_return_keepalive(463)

  got smb length of 198

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 6, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/process.c:process_smb(889)

  got message type 0x0 of len 0xc6

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/process.c:process_smb(890)

  Transaction 2 of length 202

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util.c:show_msg(456)

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util.c:show_msg(466)

  size=198

  smb_com=0x73

  smb_rcls=0

  smb_reh=0

  smb_err=0

  smb_flg=24

  smb_flg2=51207

  smb_tid=0

  smb_pid=65279

  smb_uid=0

  smb_mid=64

  smt_wct=12

  smb_vwv[ 0]=  255 (0xFF)

  smb_vwv[ 1]=  198 (0xC6)

  smb_vwv[ 2]=16644 (0x4104)

  smb_vwv[ 3]=   50 (0x32)

  smb_vwv[ 4]=    0 (0x0)

  smb_vwv[ 5]=    0 (0x0)

  smb_vwv[ 6]=    0 (0x0)

  smb_vwv[ 7]=   66 (0x42)

  smb_vwv[ 8]=    0 (0x0)

  smb_vwv[ 9]=    0 (0x0)

  smb_vwv[10]=  212 (0xD4)

  smb_vwv[11]=32768 (0x8000)

  smb_bcc=139

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util.c:dump_data(1830)

  [000] 60 40 06 06 2B 06 01 05  05 02 A0 36 30 34 A0 0E  `@..+... ...604..

  [010] 30 0C 06 0A 2B 06 01 04  01 82 37 02 02 0A A2 22  0...+... ..7...."

  [020] 04 20 4E 54 4C 4D 53 53  50 00 01 00 00 00 97 82  . NTLMSS P.......

  [030] 08 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ........ ........

  [040] 00 00 00 57 00 69 00 6E  00 64 00 6F 00 77 00 73  ...W.i.n .d.o.w.s

  [050] 00 20 00 32 00 30 00 30  00 30 00 20 00 32 00 31  . .2.0.0 .0. .2.1

  [060] 00 39 00 35 00 00 00 57  00 69 00 6E 00 64 00 6F  .9.5...W .i.n.d.o

  [070] 00 77 00 73 00 20 00 32  00 30 00 30 00 30 00 20  .w.s. .2 .0.0.0. 

  [080] 00 35 00 2E 00 30 00 00  00 00 00                 .5...0.. ...

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/process.c:switch_message(685)

  switch message SMBsesssetupX (pid 22498)

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:debug_nt_user_token(486)

  NT user token: (NULL)

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:debug_unix_user_token(505)

  UNIX token of user 0

  Primary group is 0 and contains 0 supplementary groups

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/uid.c:change_to_root_user(218)

  change_to_root_user: now uid=(0,0) gid=(0,0)

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X(591)

  wct=12 flg2=0xc807

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 2, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sesssetup.c:setup_new_vc_session(544)

  setup_new_vc_session: New VC == 0, if NT4.x compatible we would close all old resources.

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X_spnego(471)

  Doing spnego session setup

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X_spnego(502)

  NativeOS=[Windows 2000 2195] NativeLanMan=[Windows 2000 5.0] PrimaryDomain=[]

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_spnego_negotiate(380)

  Got OID 1 3 6 1 4 1 311 2 2 10

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_spnego_negotiate(383)

  Got secblob of size 32

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:make_auth_context_subsystem(477)

  Making default auth method list for DC, security=user, encrypt passwords = yes

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:smb_register_auth(45)

  Attempting to register auth backend rhosts

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:smb_register_auth(57)

  Successfully added auth method 'rhosts'

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:smb_register_auth(45)

  Attempting to register auth backend hostsequiv

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:smb_register_auth(57)

  Successfully added auth method 'hostsequiv'

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:smb_register_auth(45)

  Attempting to register auth backend sam

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:smb_register_auth(57)

  Successfully added auth method 'sam'

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:smb_register_auth(45)

  Attempting to register auth backend sam_ignoredomain

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:smb_register_auth(57)

  Successfully added auth method 'sam_ignoredomain'

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:smb_register_auth(45)

  Attempting to register auth backend unix

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:smb_register_auth(57)

  Successfully added auth method 'unix'

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:smb_register_auth(45)

  Attempting to register auth backend winbind

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:smb_register_auth(57)

  Successfully added auth method 'winbind'

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:smb_register_auth(45)

  Attempting to register auth backend smbserver

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:smb_register_auth(57)

  Successfully added auth method 'smbserver'

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:smb_register_auth(45)

  Attempting to register auth backend trustdomain

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:smb_register_auth(57)

  Successfully added auth method 'trustdomain'

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:smb_register_auth(45)

  Attempting to register auth backend ntdomain

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:smb_register_auth(57)

  Successfully added auth method 'ntdomain'

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:smb_register_auth(45)

  Attempting to register auth backend guest

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:smb_register_auth(57)

  Successfully added auth method 'guest'

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:load_auth_module(384)

  load_auth_module: Attempting to find an auth method to match guest

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:load_auth_module(409)

  load_auth_module: auth method guest has a valid init

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:load_auth_module(384)

  load_auth_module: Attempting to find an auth method to match sam

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:load_auth_module(409)

  load_auth_module: auth method sam has a valid init

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:load_auth_module(384)

  load_auth_module: Attempting to find an auth method to match winbind:trustdomain

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:load_auth_module(384)

  load_auth_module: Attempting to find an auth method to match trustdomain

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:load_auth_module(409)

  load_auth_module: auth method trustdomain has a valid init

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:load_auth_module(409)

  load_auth_module: auth method winbind has a valid init

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] libsmb/ntlmssp.c:debug_ntlmssp_flags(62)

  Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0xe0088297

    NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_UNICODE

    NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_OEM

    NTLMSSP_REQUEST_TARGET

    NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_SIGN

    NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_LM_KEY

    NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_NTLM

    NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_ALWAYS_SIGN

    NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_NTLM2

    NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_128

    NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_KEY_EXCH

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:get_ntlm_challenge(95)

  auth_get_challenge: module guest did not want to specify a challenge

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:get_ntlm_challenge(95)

  auth_get_challenge: module sam did not want to specify a challenge

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:get_ntlm_challenge(95)

  auth_get_challenge: module winbind did not want to specify a challenge

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:get_ntlm_challenge(135)

  auth_context challenge created by random

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:get_ntlm_challenge(136)

  challenge is: 

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util.c:dump_data(1830)

  [000] FC D0 D7 CF D6 41 06 AD                           .....A.. 

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 6, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util_sock.c:write_socket(407)

  write_socket(5,288)

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 6, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util_sock.c:write_socket(410)

  write_socket(5,288) wrote 288

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util_sock.c:read_smb_length_return_keepalive(463)

  got smb length of 308

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 6, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/process.c:process_smb(889)

  got message type 0x0 of len 0x134

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/process.c:process_smb(890)

  Transaction 3 of length 312

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util.c:show_msg(456)

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util.c:show_msg(466)

  size=308

  smb_com=0x73

  smb_rcls=0

  smb_reh=0

  smb_err=0

  smb_flg=24

  smb_flg2=51207

  smb_tid=0

  smb_pid=65279

  smb_uid=0

  smb_mid=128

  smt_wct=12

  smb_vwv[ 0]=  255 (0xFF)

  smb_vwv[ 1]=  308 (0x134)

  smb_vwv[ 2]=16644 (0x4104)

  smb_vwv[ 3]=   50 (0x32)

  smb_vwv[ 4]=    0 (0x0)

  smb_vwv[ 5]=    0 (0x0)

  smb_vwv[ 6]=    0 (0x0)

  smb_vwv[ 7]=  176 (0xB0)

  smb_vwv[ 8]=    0 (0x0)

  smb_vwv[ 9]=    0 (0x0)

  smb_vwv[10]=  212 (0xD4)

  smb_vwv[11]=32768 (0x8000)

  smb_bcc=249

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util.c:dump_data(1830)

  [000] A1 81 AD 30 81 AA A2 81  A7 04 81 A4 4E 54 4C 4D  ...0.... ....NTLM

  [010] 53 53 50 00 03 00 00 00  18 00 18 00 64 00 00 00  SSP..... ....d...

  [020] 18 00 18 00 7C 00 00 00  12 00 12 00 40 00 00 00  ....|... ....@...

  [030] 08 00 08 00 52 00 00 00  0A 00 0A 00 5A 00 00 00  ....R... ....Z...

  [040] 10 00 10 00 94 00 00 00  15 02 88 60 50 00 52 00  ........ ...`P.R.

  [050] 4F 00 59 00 45 00 43 00  54 00 4F 00 53 00 72 00  O.Y.E.C. T.O.S.r.

  [060] 6F 00 6F 00 74 00 56 00  4D 00 57 00 32 00 4B 00  o.o.t.V. M.W.2.K.

  [070] 90 C2 BE 10 71 34 B4 8E  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ....q4.. ........

  [080] 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  38 98 93 C1 CB 40 C4 35  ........ 8....@.5

  [090] 4E 69 8E 41 37 8F 70 4A  F3 EC 5A 85 E3 FC 44 8C  Ni.A7.pJ ..Z...D.

  [0A0] 10 26 F9 A8 8A F4 9A 34  D6 44 CF A5 36 8E 55 C2  .&.....4 .D..6.U.

  [0B0] 00 57 00 69 00 6E 00 64  00 6F 00 77 00 73 00 20  .W.i.n.d .o.w.s. 

  [0C0] 00 32 00 30 00 30 00 30  00 20 00 32 00 31 00 39  .2.0.0.0 . .2.1.9

  [0D0] 00 35 00 00 00 57 00 69  00 6E 00 64 00 6F 00 77  .5...W.i .n.d.o.w

  [0E0] 00 73 00 20 00 32 00 30  00 30 00 30 00 20 00 35  .s. .2.0 .0.0. .5

  [0F0] 00 2E 00 30 00 00 00 00  00                       ...0.... .

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/process.c:switch_message(685)

  switch message SMBsesssetupX (pid 22498)

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:debug_nt_user_token(486)

  NT user token: (NULL)

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:debug_unix_user_token(505)

  UNIX token of user 0

  Primary group is 0 and contains 0 supplementary groups

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/uid.c:change_to_root_user(218)

  change_to_root_user: now uid=(0,0) gid=(0,0)

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X(591)

  wct=12 flg2=0xc807

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 2, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sesssetup.c:setup_new_vc_session(544)

  setup_new_vc_session: New VC == 0, if NT4.x compatible we would close all old resources.

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X_spnego(471)

  Doing spnego session setup

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sesssetup.c:reply_sesssetup_and_X_spnego(502)

  NativeOS=[Windows 2000 2195] NativeLanMan=[Windows 2000 5.0] PrimaryDomain=[]

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] libsmb/ntlmssp.c:ntlmssp_server_auth(609)

  Got user=[root] domain=[PROYECTOS] workstation=[VMW2K] len1=24 len2=24

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_ntlmssp.c:auth_ntlmssp_set_challenge(66)

  auth_context challenge set by NTLMSSP callback (NTLM2)

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_ntlmssp.c:auth_ntlmssp_set_challenge(67)

  challenge is: 

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util.c:dump_data(1830)

  [000] 0E 9F 30 29 0F 19 19 58                           ..0)...X 

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 6, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] param/loadparm.c:lp_file_list_changed(2662)

  lp_file_list_changed()

  file /etc/samba/smb.conf -> /etc/samba/smb.conf  last mod_time: Mon Feb  9 16:24:46 2004

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 4, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/username.c:map_username(132)

  Scanning username map /etc/samba/smbusers

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/username.c:user_in_list(521)

  user_in_list: checking user root in list

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/username.c:user_in_list(525)

  user_in_list: checking user |root| against |administrator|

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/username.c:user_in_list(525)

  user_in_list: checking user |root| against |admin|

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/username.c:user_in_list(521)

  user_in_list: checking user root in list

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/username.c:user_in_list(525)

  user_in_list: checking user |root| against |guest|

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/username.c:user_in_list(525)

  user_in_list: checking user |root| against |pcguest|

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/username.c:user_in_list(525)

  user_in_list: checking user |root| against |smbguest|

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:make_user_info_map(216)

  make_user_info_map: Mapping user [PROYECTOS]\[root] from workstation [VMW2K]

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:push_sec_ctx(256)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/uid.c:push_conn_ctx(287)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:debug_nt_user_token(486)

  NT user token: (NULL)

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:debug_unix_user_token(505)

  UNIX token of user 0

  Primary group is 0 and contains 0 supplementary groups

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/secrets.c:secrets_fetch_trusted_domain_password(299)

  secrets_fetch failed!

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:pop_sec_ctx(386)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/gencache.c:gencache_get(286)

  Cache entry with key = TDOM/PROYECTOS couldn't be found

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] libsmb/trustdom_cache.c:trustdom_cache_fetch(172)

  no entry for trusted domain PROYECTOS found.

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:make_user_info(132)

  attempting to make a user_info for root (root)

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:make_user_info(142)

  making strings for root's user_info struct

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:make_user_info(184)

  making blobs for root's user_info struct

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:make_user_info(193)

  made an encrypted user_info for root (root)

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:check_ntlm_password(219)

  check_ntlm_password:  Checking password for unmapped user [PROYECTOS]\[root]@[VMW2K] with the new password interface

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:check_ntlm_password(222)

  check_ntlm_password:  mapped user is: [PROYECTOS]\[root]@[VMW2K]

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:check_ntlm_password(231)

  check_ntlm_password: auth_context challenge created by NTLMSSP callback (NTLM2)

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:check_ntlm_password(233)

  challenge is: 

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util.c:dump_data(1830)

  [000] 0E 9F 30 29 0F 19 19 58                           ..0)...X 

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:check_ntlm_password(259)

  check_ntlm_password: guest had nothing to say

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 8, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util.c:is_myname(1678)

  is_myname("PROYECTOS") returns 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:push_sec_ctx(256)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/uid.c:push_conn_ctx(287)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:debug_nt_user_token(486)

  NT user token: (NULL)

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:debug_unix_user_token(505)

  UNIX token of user 0

  Primary group is 0 and contains 0 supplementary groups

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_get_set.c:pdb_set_init_flags(493)

  element 5 -> now SET

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_get_set.c:pdb_set_init_flags(493)

  element 6 -> now SET

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_get_set.c:pdb_set_init_flags(493)

  element 7 -> now SET

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_get_set.c:pdb_set_init_flags(493)

  element 8 -> now SET

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_get_set.c:pdb_set_init_flags(493)

  element 9 -> now SET

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_get_set.c:pdb_set_init_flags(493)

  element 20 -> now SET

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_get_set.c:pdb_set_username(593)

  pdb_set_username: setting username root, was 

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_get_set.c:pdb_set_init_flags(493)

  element 11 -> now SET

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_get_set.c:pdb_set_domain(620)

  pdb_set_domain: setting domain PROYECTOS, was 

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_get_set.c:pdb_set_init_flags(493)

  element 13 -> now SET

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_get_set.c:pdb_set_nt_username(647)

  pdb_set_nt_username: setting nt username , was 

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_get_set.c:pdb_set_init_flags(493)

  element 14 -> now SET

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_get_set.c:pdb_set_fullname(674)

  pdb_set_full_name: setting full name root, was 

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_get_set.c:pdb_set_init_flags(493)

  element 12 -> now SET

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 4, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/substitute.c:automount_server(318)

  Home server: gentoo-server

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_get_set.c:pdb_set_homedir(782)

  pdb_set_homedir: setting home dir \\gentoo-server\home\root, was 

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_get_set.c:pdb_set_dir_drive(755)

  pdb_set_dir_drive: setting dir drive , was NULL

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_get_set.c:pdb_set_logon_script(701)

  pdb_set_logon_script: setting logon script , was 

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 4, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/substitute.c:automount_server(318)

  Home server: gentoo-server

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_get_set.c:pdb_set_profile_path(728)

  pdb_set_profile_path: setting profile path \\gentoo-server\home\root\profile, was 

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_get_set.c:pdb_set_init_flags(493)

  element 22 -> now SET

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_get_set.c:pdb_set_workstations(861)

  pdb_set_workstations: setting workstations , was 

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_get_set.c:pdb_set_init_flags(493)

  element 23 -> now SET

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_get_set.c:pdb_set_init_flags(493)

  element 25 -> now SET

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_get_set.c:pdb_set_init_flags(493)

  element 31 -> now SET

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_get_set.c:pdb_set_init_flags(493)

  element 32 -> now SET

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_get_set.c:pdb_set_user_sid(520)

  pdb_set_user_sid: setting user sid S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-1000

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_get_set.c:pdb_set_init_flags(493)

  element 17 -> now SET

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_compat.c:pdb_set_user_sid_from_rid(73)

  pdb_set_user_sid_from_rid:

  	setting user sid S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-1000 from rid 1000

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_get_set.c:pdb_set_group_sid(556)

  pdb_set_group_sid: setting group sid S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-1001

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_get_set.c:pdb_set_init_flags(493)

  element 18 -> now SET

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_compat.c:pdb_set_group_sid_from_rid(100)

  pdb_set_group_sid_from_rid:

  	setting group sid S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-1001 from rid 1001

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_get_set.c:pdb_set_init_flags(493)

  element 27 -> now SET

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_get_set.c:pdb_set_init_flags(493)

  element 15 -> now SET

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_get_set.c:pdb_set_init_flags(493)

  element 28 -> now SET

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_get_set.c:pdb_set_init_flags(493)

  element 29 -> now SET

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_get_set.c:pdb_set_init_flags(493)

  element 30 -> now SET

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_get_set.c:pdb_set_init_flags(493)

  element 19 -> now SET

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_get_set.c:pdb_set_init_flags(493)

  element 16 -> now SET

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/pdb_get_set.c:pdb_set_init_flags(493)

  element 26 -> now SET

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:pop_sec_ctx(386)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 4, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_sam.c:sam_password_ok(227)

  sam_password_ok: Checking NT MD4 password

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 4, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_sam.c:sam_account_ok(354)

  sam_account_ok: Checking SMB password for user root

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/system_smbd.c:sys_getgrouplist(113)

  sys_getgrouplist: user [root]

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/system_smbd.c:sys_getgrouplist(122)

  sys_getgrouplist(): disabled winbindd for group lookup [user == root]

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:push_sec_ctx(256)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/uid.c:push_conn_ctx(287)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:debug_nt_user_token(486)

  NT user token: (NULL)

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:debug_unix_user_token(505)

  UNIX token of user 0

  Primary group is 0 and contains 0 supplementary groups

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:pop_sec_ctx(386)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:debug_unix_user_token(505)

  UNIX token of user 0

  Primary group is 0 and contains 12 supplementary groups

  Group[  0]: 0

  Group[  1]: 0

  Group[  2]: 1

  Group[  3]: 2

  Group[  4]: 3

  Group[  5]: 4

  Group[  6]: 6

  Group[  7]: 10

  Group[  8]: 11

  Group[  9]: 20

  Group[ 10]: 26

  Group[ 11]: 27

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:push_sec_ctx(256)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/uid.c:push_conn_ctx(287)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:debug_nt_user_token(486)

  NT user token: (NULL)

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:debug_unix_user_token(505)

  UNIX token of user 0

  Primary group is 0 and contains 0 supplementary groups

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:pop_sec_ctx(386)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/passdb.c:local_gid_to_sid(1228)

  local_gid_to_sid:  gid (0) -> SID S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-512.

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/lookup_sid.c:gid_to_sid(374)

  gid_to_sid: local 0 -> S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-512

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/lookup_sid.c:fetch_sid_from_gid_cache(235)

  fetch sid from gid cache 0 -> S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-512

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:push_sec_ctx(256)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/uid.c:push_conn_ctx(287)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:debug_nt_user_token(486)

  NT user token: (NULL)

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:debug_unix_user_token(505)

  UNIX token of user 0

  Primary group is 0 and contains 0 supplementary groups

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:pop_sec_ctx(386)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/passdb.c:local_gid_to_sid(1217)

  local_gid_to_sid: Fall back to algorithmic mapping: 1 -> S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-1003

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/lookup_sid.c:gid_to_sid(374)

  gid_to_sid: local 1 -> S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-1003

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:push_sec_ctx(256)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/uid.c:push_conn_ctx(287)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:debug_nt_user_token(486)

  NT user token: (NULL)

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:debug_unix_user_token(505)

  UNIX token of user 0

  Primary group is 0 and contains 0 supplementary groups

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:pop_sec_ctx(386)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/passdb.c:local_gid_to_sid(1217)

  local_gid_to_sid: Fall back to algorithmic mapping: 2 -> S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-1005

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/lookup_sid.c:gid_to_sid(374)

  gid_to_sid: local 2 -> S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-1005

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:push_sec_ctx(256)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/uid.c:push_conn_ctx(287)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:debug_nt_user_token(486)

  NT user token: (NULL)

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:debug_unix_user_token(505)

  UNIX token of user 0

  Primary group is 0 and contains 0 supplementary groups

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:pop_sec_ctx(386)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/passdb.c:local_gid_to_sid(1217)

  local_gid_to_sid: Fall back to algorithmic mapping: 3 -> S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-1007

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/lookup_sid.c:gid_to_sid(374)

  gid_to_sid: local 3 -> S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-1007

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:push_sec_ctx(256)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/uid.c:push_conn_ctx(287)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:debug_nt_user_token(486)

  NT user token: (NULL)

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:debug_unix_user_token(505)

  UNIX token of user 0

  Primary group is 0 and contains 0 supplementary groups

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:pop_sec_ctx(386)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/passdb.c:local_gid_to_sid(1217)

  local_gid_to_sid: Fall back to algorithmic mapping: 4 -> S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-1009

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/lookup_sid.c:gid_to_sid(374)

  gid_to_sid: local 4 -> S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-1009

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:push_sec_ctx(256)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/uid.c:push_conn_ctx(287)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:debug_nt_user_token(486)

  NT user token: (NULL)

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:debug_unix_user_token(505)

  UNIX token of user 0

  Primary group is 0 and contains 0 supplementary groups

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:pop_sec_ctx(386)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/passdb.c:local_gid_to_sid(1217)

  local_gid_to_sid: Fall back to algorithmic mapping: 6 -> S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-1013

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/lookup_sid.c:gid_to_sid(374)

  gid_to_sid: local 6 -> S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-1013

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:push_sec_ctx(256)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/uid.c:push_conn_ctx(287)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:debug_nt_user_token(486)

  NT user token: (NULL)

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:debug_unix_user_token(505)

  UNIX token of user 0

  Primary group is 0 and contains 0 supplementary groups

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:pop_sec_ctx(386)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/passdb.c:local_gid_to_sid(1217)

  local_gid_to_sid: Fall back to algorithmic mapping: 10 -> S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-1021

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/lookup_sid.c:gid_to_sid(374)

  gid_to_sid: local 10 -> S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-1021

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:push_sec_ctx(256)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/uid.c:push_conn_ctx(287)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:debug_nt_user_token(486)

  NT user token: (NULL)

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:debug_unix_user_token(505)

  UNIX token of user 0

  Primary group is 0 and contains 0 supplementary groups

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:pop_sec_ctx(386)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/passdb.c:local_gid_to_sid(1217)

  local_gid_to_sid: Fall back to algorithmic mapping: 11 -> S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-1023

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/lookup_sid.c:gid_to_sid(374)

  gid_to_sid: local 11 -> S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-1023

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:push_sec_ctx(256)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/uid.c:push_conn_ctx(287)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:debug_nt_user_token(486)

  NT user token: (NULL)

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:debug_unix_user_token(505)

  UNIX token of user 0

  Primary group is 0 and contains 0 supplementary groups

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:pop_sec_ctx(386)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/passdb.c:local_gid_to_sid(1217)

  local_gid_to_sid: Fall back to algorithmic mapping: 20 -> S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-1041

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/lookup_sid.c:gid_to_sid(374)

  gid_to_sid: local 20 -> S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-1041

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:push_sec_ctx(256)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/uid.c:push_conn_ctx(287)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:debug_nt_user_token(486)

  NT user token: (NULL)

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:debug_unix_user_token(505)

  UNIX token of user 0

  Primary group is 0 and contains 0 supplementary groups

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:pop_sec_ctx(386)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/passdb.c:local_gid_to_sid(1217)

  local_gid_to_sid: Fall back to algorithmic mapping: 26 -> S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-1053

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/lookup_sid.c:gid_to_sid(374)

  gid_to_sid: local 26 -> S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-1053

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:push_sec_ctx(256)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/uid.c:push_conn_ctx(287)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:debug_nt_user_token(486)

  NT user token: (NULL)

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:debug_unix_user_token(505)

  UNIX token of user 0

  Primary group is 0 and contains 0 supplementary groups

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:pop_sec_ctx(386)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/passdb.c:local_gid_to_sid(1217)

  local_gid_to_sid: Fall back to algorithmic mapping: 27 -> S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-1055

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] passdb/lookup_sid.c:gid_to_sid(374)

  gid_to_sid: local 27 -> S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-1055

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:debug_nt_user_token(491)

  NT user token of user S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-1000

  contains 16 SIDs

  SID[  0]: S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-1000

  SID[  1]: S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-1001

  SID[  2]: S-1-1-0

  SID[  3]: S-1-5-2

  SID[  4]: S-1-5-11

  SID[  5]: S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-512

  SID[  6]: S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-1003

  SID[  7]: S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-1005

  SID[  8]: S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-1007

  SID[  9]: S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-1009

  SID[ 10]: S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-1013

  SID[ 11]: S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-1021

  SID[ 12]: S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-1023

  SID[ 13]: S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-1041

  SID[ 14]: S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-1053

  SID[ 15]: S-1-5-21-2498330172-2408534175-597865454-1055

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:make_server_info_sam(841)

  make_server_info_sam: made server info for user root -> root

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:check_ntlm_password(268)

  check_ntlm_password: sam authentication for user [root] succeeded

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:push_sec_ctx(256)

  push_sec_ctx(0, 0) : sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/uid.c:push_conn_ctx(287)

  push_conn_ctx(0) : conn_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:set_sec_ctx(288)

  setting sec ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 1

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:debug_nt_user_token(486)

  NT user token: (NULL)

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:debug_unix_user_token(505)

  UNIX token of user 0

  Primary group is 0 and contains 0 supplementary groups

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/sec_ctx.c:pop_sec_ctx(386)

  pop_sec_ctx (0, 0) - sec_ctx_stack_ndx = 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:check_ntlm_password(292)

  check_ntlm_password:  PAM Account for user [root] succeeded

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 2, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth.c:check_ntlm_password(305)

  check_ntlm_password:  authentication for user [root] -> [root] -> [root] succeeded

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:free_user_info(1258)

  attempting to free (and zero) a user_info structure

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_util.c:free_user_info(1261)

  structure was created for root

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_ntlmssp.c:auth_ntlmssp_check_password(129)

  Got NT session key of length 16

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] auth/auth_ntlmssp.c:auth_ntlmssp_check_password(135)

  Got LM session key of length 16

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/password.c:register_vuid(157)

  register_vuid: allocated vuid = 100

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/password.c:register_vuid(219)

  register_vuid: (0,0) root root PROYECTOS guest=0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/password.c:register_vuid(221)

  User name: root	Real name: root

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/password.c:register_vuid(240)

  UNIX uid 0 is UNIX user root, and will be vuid 100

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] smbd/password.c:register_vuid(256)

  Adding/updating homes service for user 'root' using home directory: '/root'

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 7, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] param/loadparm.c:lp_servicenumber(4060)

  lp_servicenumber: couldn't find homes

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 3, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] libsmb/smb_signing.c:srv_set_signing(999)

  srv_set_signing: turning on SMB signing: signing negotiated = Yes, mandatory_signing = No.

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 10, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] libsmb/smb_signing.c:simple_packet_signature(236)

  simple_packet_signature: sequence number 0

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] libsmb/smb_signing.c:srv_check_incoming_message(728)

  srv_check_incoming_message: BAD SIG: seq 0 wanted SMB signature of

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pid=22498, effective(0, 0), real(0, 0)] lib/util.c:dump_data(1830)

  [000] 9A 63 A7 B7 5F 6D CA 2A                           .c.._m.* 

[2004/02/09 16:32:49, 5, pLast edited by jjs on Tue Feb 10, 2004 7:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## roger_rabbit

have you created the samba accounts?

```
smbpasswd --help
```

you'll have to create them for both users and machines.. also one for root since he is god and requires all things god-like...

uhm... i don't know why you would need to browse shares from the controller.. maybe its a stupid question, but i have had a domain controller running samba for years and never needed to browse shares from it.. 

so i guess, try removing those new-fangled plugins and see if you get different results...  :Shocked: 

----------

## jjs

I´ve removed the plugins, but still not working, same error.

And I have both accounts created, machine and user in Linux and added to samba.

----------

## roger_rabbit

try using swat to generate your config file.. 

i really must say it sounds like permissions somewhere.. don't have a clue where though.. 

boy! i'm helpful.

----------

## jjs

Well, I think I´ve found the solution. I´ve created a new smb.conf without using anything more than a text editor, and started to work.

thanks for the help

----------

